

I have a billion dollar idea. Which investors should I speak with? - sajid
http://www.quora.com/I-have-a-billion-dollar-business-idea-Which-investors-should-I-speak-with

======
noonespecial
_"I'm in a unique position: I've identified and fleshed out a billion dollar
business idea that goes after a multi-hundred billion dollar market."_

As far as uniqueness goes, "I have a dog" is only slightly less so.

------
pbreit
If there's any chance that was a real question, I'd be curious on an activity
over the past 8 months.

------
Stythys
lolololol

